# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Arduino + GHL ProfiLux Plus II + módulo SMS

## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá a todos,

Com o objectivo de aproveitar as potencialidades do computador de aquário GHL ProfiLux Plus II e respectivo módulo SMS pretendo juntar a este conjunto um Arduino sendo que o meu objectivo além do controlo/monitorização dos aquários pelos primeiros é utilizar o segundo para ter um alarme silencioso em casa. Como tal gostaria de saber se é possível ligar ao Arduino sensores sem fios que possa espalhar pela casa e que em caso de intrusão o arduino possa "comunicar" directamente com o módulo SMS utilizando para tal os inputs digitais que este aparelho tem e em que pode ser aplicada uma voltagem (DC) entre 5V e 24V? Pelo que entendo do manual de instruções do módulo SMS ao ser aplicada uma voltagem nestes inputs digitais eu sou imediatamente informado via SMS.

O Arduino foi-me recomendado por um amigo como sendo possivelmente a melhor solução para fazer a ponte entre os sensores e o módulo SMS.

Sou um leigo nestas matérias.

abraço

----------

